# 32421 or 32422



## mariecass (Apr 24, 2012)

*I'm wondering if I should code 32422 and 76942-26, but I'm not sure.

PROCEDURE PERFORMED: Right thoracentesis. 


INDICATION: Large right pleural effusion. 

The patient was informed of the procedure and informed consent was 
obtained. The area was prepped with iodoform and lidocaine 1% was used for 
anesthetizing the skin and intercostal areas. A small incision puncture was made 
for the trocar. The trocar was introduced by ultrasound guidance. Once fluid was 
obtained, the trocar was advanced into the pleural space. A sample was taken and 
sent to the lab. We connected the tubing to vacuum bottles and we were able to pull 
out 1200 mL of dark yellow fluid. Samples were sent to the lab. Once the lung 
reexpanded, there was some sharp pain and coughing. Once 1200 mL was removed, we 
removed the trocar. The patient felt much better and was able to take a full 
breath. 

Thanks 

Cassidy McKean, CPC
Cardiology Coding
Central Utah Clinic
Phone: (801) 429-8126
Fax: (801) 812-5005


----------



## donnajrichmond (Apr 24, 2012)

cmckean said:


> *I'm wondering if I should code 32422 and 76942-26, but I'm not sure.
> 
> PROCEDURE PERFORMED: Right thoracentesis.
> 
> ...



sounds like 32422


----------

